# Inside a Leaking Water Heater



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cut open a leaking water heater for show and tell. Based on the rust on the baffle inside the flue, and the two large spots of rust on the flue inside the tank, that's where it was leaking, or at least a major part of it. I'm sure the missing anode rod didn't help.

This is a 1994 Kenmore, hard piped with copper male adapters directly into the tank.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

If it were a couple years older there would not be a dip tube in it either.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dip tube is stainless. Like new except for the scale. Can't say the same for the anode on the other tank we pulled yesterday.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Man that's a crooked cut :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's some hard water right there!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Those curly-Q dips tube's claim to fame is keeping sediment from forming in the bottom of the tank.

Worked like a charm.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This is a 1994 Kenmore, *hard piped with copper male adapters directly into the tank*.


I no longer believe that dieletric unions do anything drastic, 17 years out of that tank is a nice age, they got there money out of it.

Its the brand new John wood that seem to go from 6-10 years are the problem


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dialectric unions*



Catlin987987 said:


> I no longer believe that dieletric unions do anything drastic, 17 years out of that tank is a nice age, they got there money out of it.
> 
> Its the brand new John wood that seem to go from 6-10 years are the problem


dialectric unions...they are totally worthless.....

I have to break out the stoppages in them all the time
and they corrode up worse than male adaptors..

I am useing the brass craft quick connects on all my 
installations now days.....instead of either unions or male adaptors....


also plumbz... you got waaaay too much time on your hands to 
be cutting up a water heater like that..... .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If that water heater held from 94 to 2011, that's impressive. 


In 94 I believe that would of been a State water heater. That means that sears/kenmore was the only water heater manufacture at the time that didn't follow the herd and use those "new and improved" dip tubes that cost millions in repairs to consumers. Another reason plastic is junk. 


If someone would of replaced the anode rod every three years, this post wouldn't exist. 

It wasn't properly drain/maintained (looks are obvious) it looks and that patented RotoSwirl is owned by Sears/Kenmore.

If you saw the garbage the other heater mfg's use like Rheem/Ruud, it's a joke. 

There's not one mfg. that uses dip tubes that reach and actually make contact with the bottom, they always go about 20-30" and stop way short of the bottom.

If the source of heat (bottom) is where the cold water needs to be, I don't understand the logic of mixing ready to use hot with incoming cold with the majority. I'm thinking patents have a role in this.

A.O. Smith is the source for all Sears/Kenmore water heaters now.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That heater doesn't look all that bad on the inside. Sure its got some build-up, but its minimal. 

I can't tell from the pictures, did it have much build-up in it? Did a lot come out on the draining. 

I went on a call the other day, electric heater not working. Bottom element was bad, when I pulled it, the build-up had already filled the bottom of the heater to element. The heater is only three years old. Guess who got a quote on a new softener install? :laughing:


----------

